# Shrimp



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would just like to thank Katalyst for the shrimp they were shipped and arrived in great health also for putting up with my many questions Thanks Again Pat.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i love the Kat too :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pat no problem! I like chatting about fish/shrimp and snails! 

Awwww thanks Jess! Where is your calimari?! lol


----------

